# Just some New Recent Patterns



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I haven't posted in some time...these are just some new patterns added to my color chart...enjoy.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Your baits are really impressive! I don't really fish for musky, mainly bass. Do your baits have a tight or wide wobble, or both? Do they run the gamut as far as depth's go? And which ones would you recommend for bass fishing? I fish Alum Creek Lake a lot, so I do catch an occasional musky now and then!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Those are nice,I really like that purple. Keep up the good work!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow those look fantastic! Some really catchy looking paint schemes for sure. I especially love that last one with the blue back. Thanks for posting your new stuff.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

polebender....Although I primarily use my baits for muskie and pike, we have caught many bass and walleye on the baits. The most productive for those species being the 4.5" Lil Hammer or Scatter Hammer with round lip. The square lip version dives deeper and the round lip has a unique zig-zag action and runs much shallower. Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

St Lawrence all done










Glitter Perch


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

Very impressive!! I really like photo #1


----------

